# 2015 Local 353 Pre-Apprentice for June 1-4!! Heads up



## Jeloknight (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello everyone!! I actually applied for the 2014 intake and got in the successful candidate pool. Now It's past 11 months since I have applied and I am here in the dark waiting for a call for the S/O. 

Apparently there are 100 or so out there that got in. Is anyone else in the same situation as me?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jeloknight said:


> Hello everyone!! I actually applied for the 2014 intake and got in the successful candidate pool. Now It's past 11 months since I have applied and I am here in the dark waiting for a call for the S/O.
> 
> Apparently there are 100 or so out there that got in. Is anyone else in the same situation as me?


Welcome aboard..:thumbsup:

Call them every day until they get tired and hire you.


----------



## VoltJames (Nov 1, 2012)

I waited for about 6 months before I was called for the SO. I applied in 2013 for local 353 too. My letter did say the wait can be up to a year. As far as I understand, the selection is random but I do suggest to give them a call since it's almost a year just in case. I personally wouldn't do it everyday.


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't know if it works the same as the 105, but you're listed in terms of over all score. 
so those who's cumulative overall score is higher than yours would be dispatched sooner, and opposite to those who scored lower than you. 
HOWEVER, keep in mind that any apprentice on the books prior to you guys are dispatched before any of the most recent intake. 
So for example if there is 100 out of work apprentices already on the books they are dispatched out before a single one from your group is even called. First Aid/WHIMIS/S+O for us in 105 was done well in advance of being dispatched.


----------



## SynC (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey,
I am part of that intake as well and didn't actually get my acceptance letter until October. It would be 12 months from October so really it's only been 6 months. It wouldn't be from the day you applied.

Be patient, but I would suggest emailing or calling and asking every now and then.


----------



## Jeloknight (Apr 14, 2015)

I finally got the call for S/O today!!!!!! I am wondering how often does someone go through their entire apprenticeship in 5 years without layoffs? Is it just millions of factors that come into play?


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeloknight said:


> I finally got the call for S/O today!!!!!! I am wondering how often does someone go through their entire apprenticeship in 5 years without layoffs? Is it just millions of factors that come into play?


Keep in mind 353 you serve a 1 year "pre-apprentice" term BEFORE even being REGISTERED and starting you 5 term apprenticeship. None of the hours in that "pre apprentice" term count for squat


----------

